# Fall Turkey Season



## kayak1979

Has anyone here ever taken a Fall turkey with your bow/xbow while deer hunting in the Fall once Turkey season is open at the same time bow season is? I got my first turkey this Spring and would really like to get another this Fall. I saw them last season while in my treestand, but it seemed like they were really wary of the slightest movement or just knew something wasn't quite right and always stayed out of range. From a conservation standpoint is it better to take a hen or gobbler in the Fall?


----------



## meats52

I'm pretty much a spring turkey hunter but I have hunted a few times in the fall. Even though it's legal to shoot a hen in the fall I don't like to because I feel that I would be killing future turkeys also. I think the fall hunting is more challenging if I only target gobblers.


----------



## fishdealer04

I took my first turkey ever last November. Was in my treestand when a flock of 25-30 turkeys came in hens, jakes, toms. Had 2 nice toms come in close to me. Closest one got was 22 yards from me and I took him with my bow. After that I wanted to hunt turkey this spring but just never got the chance to. I am hoping I am in the right place at the right time again this fall to take another one.


----------



## beaver

Just remember that turkey are illegal to bait. So if you hunt deer over a corn feeder, and you end up shooting a turkey, that's llegal.


----------



## kayak1979

beaver said:


> Just remember that turkey are illegal to bait. So if you hunt deer over a corn feeder, and you end up shooting a turkey, that's llegal.


Yeah I don't do that. I just hunt over a corn field.


----------

